# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Vermoeiheid

## nagels1

Ik ben Herman ben 68 oud getrouwd met Riet 67 wij hebben samen een kleinkind van 4 jaar oud zijn naam is Gijs
Rede dat ik op deze forum gegaan ben is ,dat ik graag wil weten of er meer mensen zijn met een hartfalen snel vermoeid 
worden en zo weinig lucht krijgen .
Ik ben ook een ICD drager.

Groetjes Herman

----------

